# Dry sensitive skin



## SuseyQue (Mar 12, 2010)

I have super dry itchy skin and I think it might be linked to my throid issues. I recently switched from the generic levothyroxine to Synthroid, and while it has helped in other areas I think it has made my dry skin worse! Does anyone have this problem and knows something that might help? I have tried different types of lotion but nothing is working. I want to rip my skin off and I feel like Im going crazy! HELP! lol :confused0081:


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Try a thick moisturizer such as Eucerin. I think that's how it's spelled?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I have used eucerin for a long time and it did help some. My new endo suggested aquaphor, I have only used it for a few days but it really seems to help me. My dry skin is so bad that my feet & hands sometimes will break open & even bleed. Good Luck and if you find anything better please share because this is an annoying problem that will drive you crazy.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's some advice that was given to me by a very prominent dermatologist:

The minute you get out of the shower, pat your skin dry and IMMEDIATELY slather some Jergen's or Cetaphil lotion over your body. Important to do it while the pores are still open.

BTW - putting lotion on at any other time is probably a waste of money.

See if that doesn't help.


----------

